# Toltrazuril use in Pregnant Does



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

If anyone knows of issues with using Toltrazuril (aka baycox) in pregnant does let me know. The only thing I find says not for pregnant cats. I have been lucky to never need to use it but I did buy a bottle this year to have on hand after hearing all of the good things about it. Well I was talking to my vet about it and she wasn't sure if it was safe or not for use in pregnant does. Just wondering what everyone's experience is on this, as I think Stacey used it on pregnant does before but I can't remember.

Thanks again!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This says do not use in pregnant animals http://www.fivetanimalhealth.com/products/baycox-5-1


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This says do not use in pregnant animals http://www.fivetanimalhealth.com/products/baycox-5-1


Big thank you! Just what I needed to know! The only thing I could find just listed pregnant cats. Thank you so much!


----------

